# Trophies on the Flats



## JeffBfishing (Jul 17, 2020)

I don’t know what it is this year, but there’s been more big trout up shallow on my favorite spots than anytime in the past. With the way the keeper bite has fallen off, I’m guessing these big females simply have more room to roam now. Used to catch keepers on certain parts of flats, and then the big ones on other sections away from the schools of smaller fish. Now those big girls are just hanging out all over the place.

Bluefish showed up, so the Flash Minnow was put away in favor of the Rapala Twitchin Minnow, and as soon as I got away from those blues, I got the bite I was looking for. Gator hunting is different, you won’t get many bites so you have to be ready and focused at all times so you don’t miss it. She straight up crushed it, massive blowup and just started tearing off line and my drag was singing, trying to get back to her dock. These fish show some incredible power and speed when they want to.

Fished from 3-5 on this day and the reds weren’t cooperating, guessing because the bluefish were there. Lots of mullet around and it was HOT! Worked the Twitchin Minnow fast, subsurface walk the dog retrieve with no pauses. It’s all about the reaction this time of year.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

You are killing me.........


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Another good'un ! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## phutch (Aug 22, 2015)

Thats beautiful Jeff....and thanks that was a very informative report as always


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Good one there....


----------



## bassmasterffej (Feb 4, 2020)

Nice!


----------



## The Real Amarillo Palmira (Jun 29, 2016)

dude.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Nice job, Jeff! You changed your handle, almost didn't realize it was you till I saw the photo. Awesome job!


----------



## JeffBfishing (Jul 17, 2020)

SurfRidr said:


> Nice job, Jeff! You changed your handle, almost didn't realize it was you till I saw the photo. Awesome job!


Thanks Sam! Couldn’t get my password changed so started a new account. Hope all is well!


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

JeffBfishing said:


> Thanks Sam! Couldn’t get my password changed so started a new account. Hope all is well!


Not too bad here, Jeff. Good to see you posting, I periodically try to review your posts and PM's in an attempt to get better at this inshore thing. All this work, fatherhood and being married just doesn't let me on the water nearly as much as I'd like! OK, well no... I get on the water but I'm taking kids to the beach instead of working a jerkbait around docks!  I have never seen a limit of flounder in my boat but I do know how many boogie boards will fit inside my boat console so they don't blow out.


----------



## JeffBfishing (Jul 17, 2020)

SurfRidr said:


> Not too bad here, Jeff. Good to see you posting, I periodically try to review your posts and PM's in an attempt to get better at this inshore thing. All this work, fatherhood and being married just doesn't let me on the water nearly as much as I'd like! OK, well no... I get on the water but I'm taking kids to the beach instead of working a jerkbait around docks!  I have never seen a limit of flounder in my boat but I do know how many boogie boards will fit inside my boat console so they don't blow out.


They will definitely keep you busy. Sounds like you all have been having fun though, keep those kids entertained now, plenty of fishing time in the future!


----------

